# Slide AM 6.0 Bremsscheibe abgerissen



## Actrosfahrer (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

heute auf dem Trail merkte ich auf einmal das die Hinterradbremse keine wirkung mehr zeigt. Ich habe dann schnell nachgeschaut was los ist und war ein bischen schockiert als ich gesehen habe was passiert ist.

Die 6 Schrauben, die die Bremsscheibe an die Radnabe? fixieren waren abgerissen. Werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder davon machen...

Nun meine fragen:

Ist euch sowas auch schonmal passiert?
Wird hier möglicherweise mindere Qualität verbaut, hinsichtlich Zugfestigkeit und Streckgrenze?

Das Rad hat 270Kilometer gelaufen und ist 3Monate alt, da darf sowas meiner Meinung nach nicht passieren!


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Dezember 2011)

Nein, normalerweise darf sowas in keinster Weise passieren, ich hab auch noch nie von so einem Fall gehört, also stell bitte Morgen mal die Bilder rein.
Setzt dich mit bike-discount in Verbindung, normalerweise müsstest du eine neue Bremsscheibe ohne Probleme bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catchmyshadow (17. Dezember 2011)

Allein der Gedanke, dass einem sowas in einer Abfahrt passieren kann 
Eindeutig Materialfehler, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## Actrosfahrer (18. Dezember 2011)

So hier die Bilder...






http://img4.picload.org/image/rglordr/bild1.jpg
http://img4.picload.org/image/rglordc/bild2.jpg


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Dezember 2011)

Actrosfahrer schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da würde ich sagen, Du brauchst vielleicht sogar nen komplett neues Hinterrad. 

Wenn Du mit der Zange die Gewindestift nicht aus aus dem Laufrad bekommt, wirst Du es schwer haben mit ausbohren.


----------



## Actrosfahrer (18. Dezember 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Da würde ich sagen, Du brauchst vielleicht sogar nen komplett neues Hinterrad.
> 
> Wenn Du mit der Zange die Gewindestift nicht aus aus dem Laufrad bekommt, wirst Du es schwer haben mit ausbohren.



Davon gehe ich auch aus, ich werde mich morgen oder Dienstag mal mit Bike-Discount in Verbindung setzen.

Die sollen dann einfach einen möglichst schnellen Lösungsweg vorschlagen...


----------



## Markdierk (18. Dezember 2011)

Wuff, das ist heftig


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Dezember 2011)

das sieht für mich nach einer centerlocknabe aus, wenn ich die verschlußschraube (wo formula drauf steht) richtig erkenne. vermutlich hat sich da der centerlockadapter schlichtweg verabschiedet.
doof ists trotzdem, sowas darf in keinstem fall passieren, allerdings kommste vllt mit nem neuen adapter weg.


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2011)

genau: ist Centerlock. Vielleicht war der Verschlussring nicht richtig fest? müsste sich mit nem neuen Adapter oder aber sicherer mit einer CL-Scheibe lösen lassen.
Trotzdem etwas verwunderlich, wenn an nem neuen Rad 6-Loch-Scheiben auf CL-Naben verbaut werden...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Dezember 2011)

scheint öfter der fall zu sein, also dieser mix.


----------



## Rindviech (20. Dezember 2011)

hi, mein radon wurde im august mit nem losem centerlock hinten ausgeliefert. festgezogen und 2 wochen später hat sich das ding verabschiedet. (hatte zuerst gedacht die kette würde irgendwo tierisch theater machen, hab ich gebremst und geschaut was los ist, als ich nach unten sah viel mir auf, dass ich gar nicht die gewohnte verzögerung hatte, obwohl die bremscheibe nicht mit drehte  ). sah bei mir genau so aus wie bei dir. waren adapter von mavic drauf. habe auf shimano adapter umgerüstet. ende november ist mir ein vorne starkes knacken beim bremsen aufgefallen -> auch hier war der centerlock kurz vor der auflöung. neuen adapter drauf und gut ist. von h+s hab ich bis heute diesbezüglich nichts gehört.

http://picload.org/image/rgcgigd/337922_239900882.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (20. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich hier sehe, mit was für einem Gefrickel manche Komplettbikes ausgeliefert werden, bin ich froh, daß ich meine Bikes alle selber aufgebaut habe. Wenn die Adapter Centerlock auf 6-Loch nichts taugen, dann besorgt euch doch Scheiben mit Centerlock Aufnahme im richtigen Durchmesser.


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Dezember 2011)

Gab es denn schon eine Rückmeldung von H+S oder Radon selber?

Ich komme aus dem KFZ-Bereich und wenn ich hier mit irgendwelchen Adapter an der Bremsanlage rumexperimentieren würde, dann Gnade mir Gott wenn das rauskommen würde. 

*Die Bremse ist ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil.*

Wenn dem Fahrer etwas passiert aufgrund mangelhafter Montage, dann steht Radon (oder H+S) in der Haftung!! Dies scheint den Leuten dort nicht ganz klar zu sein. 

Es gibt doch für beide Aufnahmen (6-Loch und Centerlock) entsprechende Bremsscheiben. Also ist doch alles andere Murks.

Ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Actrosfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

Rindviech schrieb:


> hi, mein radon wurde im august mit nem losem centerlock hinten ausgeliefert. festgezogen und 2 wochen später hat sich das ding verabschiedet. (hatte zuerst gedacht die kette würde irgendwo tierisch theater machen, hab ich gebremst und geschaut was los ist, als ich nach unten sah viel mir auf, dass ich gar nicht die gewohnte verzögerung hatte, obwohl die bremscheibe nicht mit drehte  ). sah bei mir genau so aus wie bei dir. waren adapter von mavic drauf. habe auf shimano adapter umgerüstet. ende november ist mir ein vorne starkes knacken beim bremsen aufgefallen -> auch hier war der centerlock kurz vor der auflöung. neuen adapter drauf und gut ist. von h+s hab ich bis heute diesbezüglich nichts gehört.
> 
> http://picload.org/image/rgcgigd/337922_239900882.jpg



Danke für deine Antwort, also doch kein Einzelfall. Ich habe die Bremse bei H&S Reklamiert und sehr schnell eine Antwort erhalten. Beide Laufräder müssen eingeschickt werden. Ich bin gespannt, was ursächlich für diesen Fehler ist.


----------



## Rindviech (20. Dezember 2011)

ich vertrau den jungs nicht mehr. das bike wurde zwar von einer anderen "fachwerkstatt" zusammen gebaut (hatte nach der bestellung mal mit h+s geredet, wollte das teil dann selbstabholen, wurde aber auf grund überbelastung der eigenen werkstatt woanders zusammengeschustert, desswegen gings nicht mit der selbstabholung - info vom kundendienst) aber sehen werden die mich nicht mehr. so hab ich jetzt 40 in neue, vernünftige adapter invenstiert und weiss dass alles ok ist.


----------



## Wiepjes (20. Dezember 2011)

Rindviech schrieb:


> ich vertrau den jungs nicht mehr. das bike wurde zwar von einer anderen "fachwerkstatt" zusammen gebaut (hatte nach der bestellung mal mit h+s geredet, wollte das teil dann selbstabholen, wurde aber auf grund überbelastung der eigenen werkstatt woanders zusammengeschustert, desswegen gings nicht mit der selbstabholung - info vom kundendienst) aber sehen werden die mich nicht mehr. so hab ich jetzt 40 in neue, vernünftige adapter invenstiert und weiss dass alles ok ist.




Dann machst du ja deinem Namen alle Ehre, Recht hast du!!!


----------



## Rindviech (20. Dezember 2011)

wie meinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (20. Dezember 2011)

Rindviech schrieb:


> ich vertrau den jungs nicht mehr. das bike wurde zwar von einer anderen "fachwerkstatt" zusammen gebaut (hatte nach der bestellung mal mit h+s geredet, wollte das teil dann selbstabholen, wurde aber auf grund Ã¼berbelastung der eigenen werkstatt woanders zusammengeschustert, desswegen gings nicht mit der selbstabholung - info vom kundendienst) aber sehen werden die mich nicht mehr. so hab ich jetzt 40â¬ in neue, vernÃ¼nftige adapter invenstiert und weiss dass alles ok ist.




Darf ich fragen warum Du Dir jetzt wieder Adapter geholt hast und nicht gleich die passenden Bremsscheiben?? 

ErschlieÃt sich mir irgendwie nicht die Logik.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Dezember 2011)

vorallem für das geld...


----------



## Rindviech (20. Dezember 2011)

weils schnell gehen musste und mein dealer keine passenden scheiben da hatte. bin quasi ausm wald zum händler gefahren damit ich wieder heim komme. 25km im bergischen land ohne bremse hinten ist nicht das gelbe vom ei.

edit: war beim ersten mal der fall. und warum nen 50ziger für ne neue scheibe ausgeben wenns nen zwanni für nen adapter auch tut? also hab ich vorne auch nen adapter drauf und wenn die scheiben mal hinüber sind, kommen neue, passende drauf.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Dezember 2011)

50 euro für ne scheibe?? das halte ich für ein gerücht...


----------



## Rindviech (20. Dezember 2011)

Kein plan, kannte bis dato noch nichtmal diese centerlockgeschichte. Mein Fahrrad davor hatte noch ne raceline. Laut händler musste er die scheibe bestellen und die sollte knappe 50 kosten...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Dezember 2011)

wechsel deinen händler...

CL scheiben sind nicht deutlich teurer als die 6loch varianten.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2011)

Actrosfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was ursächlich für diesen Fehler ist.


ich vermute schlicht schlechte Montage !
mit Sicherheit wurden die vorgegebenen Drehmomente nicht eingehalten
Dazu dann vielleicht noch einen schlecht gefertigten Centerlock/-Loch Adapter und/oder fehlerhafte Schrauben.


Aber bevor jetzt alle auf die Versender schimpfen....so etwas passiert auch immer wieder bei den Händlern vor Ort !
Es macht daher immer Sinn sich selbst mit der Materie etwas zu beschäftigen, einen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel zuzulegen und von Zeit zu Zeit alle Schraubverbindungen am Bike zu kontrollieren. Insbesondere bei Verschleißteilen, die ja irgendwann mal ausgetauscht werden müssen.
Nur was man selbst gemacht hat, dem kann man auch vertrauen



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> 50 euro für ne scheibe?? das halte ich für ein gerücht...


beim "Fachhandel" vor Ort leider keine Seltenheit
die verlangen gerne mal die UVP der Hersteller


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Dezember 2011)

gut, ich hab meine scheiben beim rose in bocholt gekauft, war für beide (xt-scheibe mit aluspider) ca 50-60 euro los... und das in 203mm vorn wie hinten. daher verwunderte mich der preis.


----------



## Rindviech (21. Dezember 2011)

In der "Not" geht man halt da hin wo man am schnellsten ist...
Eigentlich würd ich sagen dass das Material von den mavicadaptern schlecht war. War irgendwie je Mischung aus Butter und Blei. Aber da die ganze geschichte bei Lieferung lose war, hat die ausführende endmontage-Werkstatt ganz klar ne teilschuld.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> gut, ich hab meine scheiben beim rose in bocholt gekauft, war für beide (xt-scheibe mit aluspider) ca 50-60 euro los... und das in 203mm vorn wie hinten. daher verwunderte mich der preis.



ich musste letztens je 45 für neue Avid Bremsscheiben zahlen, da es in den online Shops für die üblichen Preise leider  nur noch die neuen aber hässlichen und schwereren Scheiben gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Dezember 2011)

derbe preise... da sind die hope-floatings ja schon fast "billig"...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2011)

das habe ich auch nur ausnahmsweise gemacht.  Damit bin ich nun wieder für 2 weitere Saisons versorgt, zumal die alten min noch für 1000-2000km gut sind.
Aber ich habe eben das Problem, dass Avid für 2011/12 der Meinung ist nun auf andere Scheibendurchmesser umstellen zu müssen (200 statt 203, 180 statt 185). Gleichzeitig haben sie das Design zu Gunsten einfacherer Herstellung verändert, und das eben sehr zu meinem Missfallen. Die hässlichen Dinger kommen mir nicht ans Bike !
Da waren die hohen "Fachhandelspreise" der kleinere saurere Apfel.
Und wenn die beiden Ersatzscheiben fertig sind, sind die Bremsen wahrscheinlich auch fällig bzw es gibt neue interessante zu kaufen


----------



## spygirl (28. Dezember 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> *Die Bremse ist ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil.*



Müsste bei so einem wiederholten Defekt nicht ein Rückruf gestartet werden?


----------



## Rindviech (29. Dezember 2011)

Rückruf eher nicht, bei mir und beim Themenstarter wurden 2 unterschiedliche Centerlock-Adapter verbaut. Haben aber beide das selbe Fehlerbild. Also woran liegts? Bremsscheibe oder Monteur? Bremscheibe würde ich eigentlich auch ausschliessen. Meine sieht optisch astrein aus, die Schraubenlöcher sind nicht ausgenudelt oder der gleichen. Ich Tippe auf fehlerhafte Montage - Adapter hat sich gelöst oder war nicht richtig fest, die Bremsscheibe hat sich mit der Zeit ins weichere Alu des Adapters eingearbeitet und irgendwann hats geknackt...

Edit: Meine Vermutung wird noch durch die Tatsache unterstützt, das unsere Bikes aus dem selbem Monat kommen (September) und da war die Radon-Werkstatt so ausgelastet, dass die Endmontage in eine fremde Werkstatt ausgelagert wurde (Hat der Kundendienst mir am Telefon gesagt.).


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Dezember 2011)

normal soll sich doch das ganze bei CL nicht durch die stifte bzw verzahnung halten, das ganze is viel zu zierlich ausgeführt... ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, das die stabilität durch die pressung der CL-schraube entsteht. wenn nun die nicht richtig angezogen ist, bzw spiel im adapter ist, haste probleme.


----------



## Rindviech (29. Dezember 2011)

Seh ich auch so, Loki.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Dezember 2011)

Wer dieses Problem bei einem Radon Bike hat, bitte reklamieren. Wir werden prüfen woran es leigt und auf dem Reklamationsweg selbstverständlich helfen.


----------

